# Accucraft Ragleth - Beginners' Guides



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all
I'm not really sure that beginners' guides are needed on this forum, but there was this new Accucraft Ragleth on my kitchen table and the boss was out - so I made some videos. As for steaming up in the kitchen - I think that falls into the "Don't do this at home" category ;-)


"Accucraft Ragleth Part 1 - the Locomotive", examines the loco and explains the 
various parts. You can see it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V29_KlRoRk

"Accucraft ragleth Part 2 - steaming up", deals with steaming up, clearing a 
blocked jet (unplanned!) and the first run outside. It was superb and you can 
see it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3WNJ-9XL94

"Accucraft ragleth Part 3 - deals with the fitting of a certain sound enhancing device, but there is film on the railway too! It is here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWgpMiQeq0s

Cheers
Chris


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent vids, Chris! IMO they certainly DO have their place on this forum - not everybody who reads the wisdom that is often to be found here appreciates that such knowledge is built on years of burning your fingers and losing your eyebrows. 

I vote we should make these, and Tom LaPointe's 'Firing up the Shay', into stickies for noobs and the not-so-noobs who might be getting complacent. 

Good to see you at the show the other week, too! 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

A very useful set of videos! 

Many thanks for posting. 

Alec.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

If one goes to Youtube and type in search for "how to operate live steam locomotives" there are lots....

We did a short introduction to coal firing with pop windows allowing the viewer to stop the video and take notes vs. verbal overview.

Coal firing


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

It is indeed nice to view these videos whether you are a newcomer or long time operator, provided they are done well, and you have done well. Thanks.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Many thanks for the kind words guys - it's good to hear that they might be useful.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris,

I really enjoyed the last video where you showed the difference between the fitted and unfitted sound.


Andre


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Well thank you Andre - kind of you to say so! 
I just wish I had a new Accucraft Climax on the table so I could show you the difference on that .........








Cheers
Chris


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Chris,

even for those who are experienced with life the life steam challenges, a pleasant and delightful lecture, thank you!


Best regards from Japan,

Andreas


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris - there were enuff of them on sale at reasonable prices at the 16mm show a couple of weeks ago - I'm surprised you didn't pick one up there! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

As a pre-beginner in live steam I think beginners' guides are needed on this forum. Your video was great and I really enjoyed it. Thanks for posting! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By tacfoley on 25 Apr 2011 02:24 PM 
Chris - there were enuff of them on sale at reasonable prices at the 16mm show a couple of weeks ago - I'm surprised you didn't pick one up there! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Ah Tac - the problem with being a trader at these shows is that you never get to look round and, as you may have spotted, I was rather busy! I have not even seen a Climax, other than on a brief video, but a guy in the States sent me detailed measurements so I was able to sort it.

And, of course, my line is 32mm gauge. I did convert a 2 cyl Shay to 32mm but am not sure how easy it is it convert the Climax. 


The Ragleth is getting a 16mm scale body transplant and I am working on 7/8ths again so I reckon that that is enough for now









Cheers
Chris


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Of all the "how to" videos, Yours was a pleasure to view Chris.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, right, I'd overlooled your fixation [sorry] on 32mm track! Still one of my favourite tracks tho'. Prices at the show seemed to hover around the £1600 mark, but no doubt if you had waved ££££-notes in front of the dealer you may well have gotten a better deal than that. 

I hope that your customer in the US posts a video of it in steam with the new Chuffer installed - I look forward to seeing and hearing that. 

As far as 7/8th is concerned, I've been looling the site v. hard - as a recent joiner I have a lot to learn! 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By tacfoley on 26 Apr 2011 04:56 AM 
Ah, right, I'd overlooled your fixation [sorry] on 32mm track! Still one of my favourite tracks tho'. Prices at the show seemed to hover around the £1600 mark, but no doubt if you had waved ££££-notes in front of the dealer you may well have gotten a better deal than that. 

I hope that your customer in the US posts a video of it in steam with the new Chuffer installed - I look forward to seeing and hearing that. 

As far as 7/8th is concerned, I've been looling the site v. hard - as a recent joiner I have a lot to learn! 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund Tac - sometimes I really do wish I was on 45mm - especially when I see the new Accucraft Caledonia! Regarding the Climax, he did indeed take a brief video, but sent it direct (rather than Youtube) and it refused to embed on my website. The design was an interesting challenge as the stack is really narrow at the base - but it was certainly worth it.

Regarding 7/8ths - I am just a dabbler the scale, but there are three articles I did for Garden Rail on my website under "My Railway". I used Roundhouse for my locos - but the Ragleth is just crying out for conversion!

Cheers
Chris


----------

